
How I screwed up a potential interview at Google ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ - hanspagel
https://medium.com/@justin_schueler/my-google-fuckup-ff9f76773ed5
======
vkaku
Okay. these options:

\- Don't do it, keep regretting. \- Don't do it because "It's not worth it."
\- Do it until you say "That's the best thing I can put for it at the moment.
I'm done here." \- Do it and say "I've done it."

IMO, everything other than the first option is worth it. Do not fixate your
life around opportunities not won today.

------
skilled
> After thinking about it, I don't even want to work for Google.

As someone who freelances a lot, I would take that Google offer in a
heartbeat. Even if for a few months, the credibility that comes with slapping
Google on your portfolio can make for an enjoyable freelance career.

